# 1970-1971 GTO interior color options..



## 70Judge (Dec 11, 2009)

Hi everybody, 
I saw on the other gto website that you could get a 1970 gto with red interior but could not get a 1971 gto with red interior. Does anyone know if this is true? If this is true, could you get a 1970 or 1971 lemans, lemans sport or tempest with red interior?


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

As far as the GTO's, that is correct. I don't know about the Lemans/Tempest whether or not they had different color options..


----------

